# Venmo App for Tipping



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

So I know many of you are looking for an easy ways for your customers to tip you even when they don't have cash or If they ask if you have change and you don't. My solution is the Venmo App! It's free! No Fee's! All you have to do is give your customer your full name if they have the app and they can tip you without any cash. Simple!
Try it!


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

Have you seen this thread?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/riders-can-tip-and-say-thanks-with-this-new-app.45320/


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I wouldn't give a pax my full name. I don't want some nut job looking me up and stalking me.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

tradedate said:


> I wouldn't give a pax my full name. I don't want some nut job looking me up and stalking me.


Agreed. That's what makes Thanks! and Bravo appealing. Recipient's ID isn't revealed in order for payment to be sent.


----------

